
HipChat Web client v2.0 - jpadilla_
http://blog.hipchat.com/2013/07/11/web-client-v2-0-giving-some-love-to-the-web/
======
NirDremer
What would be the killer use-case to use HipChat over Google Hangout? I feel
like I'm missing something.

